# FFL and starting own business



## sfs982000 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been seriously throwing the idea around to obtaining my FFL and possibly starting my own business out of my home.  I've started doing some preliminary searches into obtaining both my FFL and LLC. Is there anyone in the forums that has gone through the process or knows some that has?  Just curious as to how painful it is.


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2014)

LLC isnt too painful, but its a good idea to have an attorney help yo with the paperwork.  Their business insight can be very valuable.

FFL I am not sure 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takai (Mar 29, 2014)

My grandfather was an FFL dealer and gunsmith for years. He finally gave it up due to the increasing amount of regulatory issues and constraints. It isn't really that hard to acquire but, the record keeping and keeping your personal and business firearms separate can be a hassle. Plus the ATF can technically now come in and inspect your home at any time (since you stated that will be your place of business.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, I'm still mulling it over, but like you said Takai, I'm not real keen on the ATF coming into my home. Again I understand why they would have to do it, but still thinking about it doesn't give me a warm fuzzy.


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2014)

It may be possible to start the business someplace else.  I've seen small offices for rent on busy suburban roads for as little as $200/month.   For an FFL, do you need much more than a fixed commercial address, four walls, a desk and a propane heater to warm the place up before the client visits?


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was really hoping that if I pursued it I could just keep it small and out of my home, I'm not necessarily looking to use it as my full time income since I currently have a good full time job, I was just looking to do something on the side for some extra cash.  Now I'm not sure as far as the FFL and LLC goes if I need to bring in so much income/profit for that business and I do know that my book work would have to be well documented, as well as it should be with firearms.


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2014)

I understand. I mention the small space because I knew someone who got their side business started that way. He would buy broken or heavily used tools on the cheap, refurbish them, and sell them. The small office gave him a chance to do business without every yahoo knowing where he and his kids lived, and also gave him a place to store his inventory

But its definitely more involved than something out of your house.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

